# New York/Jersey fishing spots



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

My Wife will be staying in New York (Manhattan) for 4 - 6 weeks starting the first of July. I will need to stay in the area (camping/fishing) for most of the time. I would like to find camping and surf fishing spots within a couple hours of the city. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sorry, but I don't know anything about camping and campsites in that area so I can't help you there.

As for fishing, anywhere you go, it'll be PACKED!!

Anyway, in Manhattan, you can actually fish at Battery Park near the ferry dock. The locals tend to fish there at night when the tourists and ferries (Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island) stop running. I have actually seen few nice stripers caught during the daytime last summer.

Anyway, you asked for surf fishing spots. One place you can try is Sandy Hook State Park. Just Google it. I do have to warn you though, it is CROWDED in the summer. The good news is there are few spots in the park where you'll have plenty of room to fish. The Shrewksbury river (the backside of the park) may have some blues and scup/porgies. The surf around that time of year is not the best as you'll catch mostly sea robbins and skates. Hope this helps.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I grew up in the city and now I live about 1 to 1 1/2 hours north of the city in Orange County, New York. Plenty of camp grounds up here. In addition there are plenty of fishing spots in the city. Remember the city it's not just Manhattan. Plenty of spots in the North East Bronx, including City Island. All on the Long Island Sound. Nice Stripers and Blue Fish. The LI Sound will boil with bunker and blues. Even in Brooklyn. PM me your cell number and I'll explain everything. Jim.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Now that you mentioned LI sound, how about Rockaway beach, Jones Beach?


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Rockaway is in Brooklyn on the Atlantic. You also have all the party boats in Sheepshead Bay in Brooklyn. Jones Beach is on Long Island on the Alantic. Jones has some huge waves. I found a nice NYS DEC camp ground on the LI sound last night. It's called wildwood.


----------

